# Syrian Hamster cage!



## frankies.hamsters (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello everyone, im going to be getting another hamster soon and have previously owned them. But I need a good big cage so if you have any suggestions i would very much appreciate it, it would be nice if you could put the link to the cage, thank you.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Plaza
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw0q2yrIp6tV1_vDokUHxgGb

Alaska
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...jRtZX58NjuAhUVEcAKHQ-vCc8Qwg96BQgBEIUB&adurl=

Zoozone 2
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...jRtZX58NjuAhUVEcAKHQ-vCc8Qwg96BQgBEJkB&adurl=

Barney
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1v5buV9_Vi8ZIkO-WOCi6A

You'll also need an 11 inch wheel  which I'll link below

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trixie-610...1ebdffea963b&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Bin cages are good and a cheap alternative


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

HamHam said:


> Bin cages are good and a cheap alternative


This is an old thread. But just so you are aware, there's not a bin big enough for hamsters really. Ok for temporary housing but not long term


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

I found one that is 99x42cm. Would my hamster be happy in there if I got it or should I go for something bigger? Also sorry I didn’t realise it was old lol


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

HamHam said:


> I found one that is 99x42cm. Would my hamster be happy in there if I got it or should I go for something bigger? Also sorry I didn't realise it was old lol


Those measurements are at the widest point. Storage bins taper at the bottom and are actually smaller. Drop me a message if you like and I can help you find something and send links over


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry I didn’t realise. But yes I would like to find the best cage so I can give my hammy a good life


----------

